# Feed call



## Soren (Jun 6, 2012)

Ive been training my birds with a feed call for a month now so I decided to let them out before I fed them today. I let them walk around/fly for a little bit then used the call and they just sat there and haven't come back to the loft for over an hour now. They are just sitting in a tree about 30 yards away. 

I know they know the feed call and I know they're hungry because everyday I've used it they attack the food and act like they're starving. 

What am I doing wrong? This is extremely frustrating because I thought I took more time than usual to make sure they were properly trained.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

maybe they want more out time and a little bit of time is not enough... leave them for three hours or so and then call again... they would come in if hungry enough..guess they are not.


----------



## AZCorbin (Feb 28, 2011)

Until they are trapping well I would recommend letting them out late in the day.


----------



## polo963 (Feb 25, 2011)

you trained them to a feed call, but did you trap train them?


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

polo963 said:


> you trained them to a feed call, but did you trap train them?


*THIS...........and they are not hungry enough.*


----------



## Soren (Jun 6, 2012)

So does it take starving them to come back every time? Or just for the initial training period?


----------



## AZCorbin (Feb 28, 2011)

Come on now, you know good and well we're not starving our birds. I understand you frustration but don't take it out on us.
Why not answer the questions asked to you as they are in an atempt to help.


----------



## Soren (Jun 6, 2012)

Sorry AZCorbin, I didn't mean it to sound so bad lol. I was just curious to know if that's what it takes to train the birds initially or every time they're let out. 

I feed one ounce per bird once a day and all of the food is gone in about 10 minutes. Does this mean I need to skip a feeding completely or just give them less food one day?


----------



## Soren (Jun 6, 2012)

polo963 said:


> you trained them to a feed call, but did you trap train them?


Yes they are trap trained but the big problem is they didnt even budge when I used the feed call. Just kept sitting in the trees like nothing was going in.


AZCorbin Ill try letting them out later in the day. I did it around lunch time today because that's when I always feed them so I figured they would be ready to eat and know it was feeding time. I guess not though lol.


----------



## AZCorbin (Feb 28, 2011)

Soren said:


> Sorry AZCorbin, I didn't mean it to sound so bad lol. I was just curious to know if that's what it takes to train the birds initially or every time they're let out.
> 
> I feed one ounce per bird once a day and all of the food is gone in about 10 minutes. Does this mean I need to skip a feeding completely or just give them less food one day?


I appoligize as well if I came off stern or what have you.

1 ounce should be fine depending upon variety of pigeon.
I feed my tipplers .75 once daily, breeders twice.



Soren said:


> Yes they are trap trained but the big problem is they didnt even budge when I used the feed call. Just kept sitting in the trees like nothing was going in.
> 
> 
> AZCorbin Ill try letting them out later in the day. I did it around lunch time today because that's when I always feed them so I figured they would be ready to eat and know it was feeding time. I guess not though lol.


What type of birds do you have? I think you may have had un realistic expectation.
I can't call my tipplers in for anything, well I don't try anymore as I don't see a reason really, but they come in when they feel like it which unless it is hot out is at dusk.

But I suppose with enough conditioning you can get them to "jump" when you say so.


----------



## Soren (Jun 6, 2012)

I have white homers and I want them to do it as quickly as possible because of hawks. I have to stay outside with them to keep an eye out and want to be able to get them in quick if a hawk is sighted. 

Luckily today the crows pestered the hawks enough to keep them at bay.

Also I think my expectations have come from all these YouTube videos showing their birds almost fighting to be the first one back in the loft lol. Mine don't have to be that intense but getting all my birds in around 5 to 10 minutes wouldn't be bad. I guess anything would be better than ignoring it completely as they do right now lol.


----------



## AZCorbin (Feb 28, 2011)

Yeah, time (patients) is your friend. In this regard at least.


----------



## sev3ns0uls (Jul 2, 2011)

you know what, i have horrible time trying to call my birds in too. Even if i let them out hungry, they will just forage down on my mom's garden and dig grit. So my feed call is useless.


----------



## Crazy Pete (Nov 13, 2008)

You may have them trap trained to a feed call, but they are just kids let out for the first time. You keep working with them and in a week or so they will listen.
When my birds go to the garden I sick the dog after them, she goes in barking and comes out wagging her tail. lol
Dave


----------

